# IBM Clock By Schoolhouse Electric



## portauto (Nov 3, 2010)

Resist...the...temptation..!

1960s IBM 13.5" Standard Issue Clock | Office | Home & Office

(found via Hodinkee)

Kindest Regards,
Portauto


----------



## CodySydney (Mar 11, 2012)

portauto said:


> Resist...the...temptation..!
> 
> 1960s IBM 13.5" Standard Issue Clock | Office | Home & Office
> 
> ...


I work for IBM. I'm surprised it doesn't have 26 hours in a day!


----------



## portauto (Nov 3, 2010)

CodySydney said:


> I work for IBM. I'm surprised it doesn't have 26 hours in a day!


I've done projects for IBM, I can relate!

Kindest Regards,
Portauto


----------



## AsAnAtheist (Sep 22, 2011)

CodySydney said:


> I work for IBM. I'm surprised it doesn't have 26 hours in a day!


This is one of the newer 1960's model with the time machine option installed so you can repeat the 24 hours all over again.


----------



## ChaseT (May 31, 2010)

That looks fantastic. Any idea if it has a good quartz movement, as opposed to the typical small, cheap, square plastic movement box behind the face?


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

portauto said:


> Resist...the...temptation..!
> 
> 1960s IBM 13.5" Standard Issue Clock | Office | Home & Office
> 
> ...


Strikes me as rather pricey for a battery operated quartz clock.


----------



## portauto (Nov 3, 2010)

John MS said:


> Strikes me as rather pricey for a battery operated quartz clock.


I don't know if I agree, Schoolhouse Electric partnered with IBM to produce this clock, it is hand assembled in Portland, Oregon, and is constructed with a USA made steel case. It also has a continuous sweep hand and domed glass. $235 for a piece of art seems rather reasonable to me.

Kindest Regards,
Portauto


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

portauto said:


> I don't know if I agree, Schoolhouse Electric partnered with IBM to produce this clock, it is hand assembled in Portland, Oregon, and is constructed with a USA made steel case. It also has a continuous sweep hand and domed glass. $235 for a piece of art seems rather reasonable to me.
> 
> Kindest Regards,
> Portauto


OK USA origins are important to the clock brand. If IBM is a partner in this venture how are they involved in the production? Did they make the movement here in the USA? The case is made by someobe presunably another partner in the USA. Does the dial come from IBM or another USA source?


----------



## portauto (Nov 3, 2010)

John MS said:


> OK USA origins are important to the clock brand. If IBM is a partner in this venture how are they involved in the production? Did they make the movement here in the USA? The case is made by someobe presunably another partner in the USA. Does the dial come from IBM or another USA source?


It's a "faithful reproduction" of the original electric clock.

This video talks about the watch in more detail, including the partnership with IBM: VIDEO: The IBM Clock By Schoolhouse.Electric - Watches Worth Knowing About - HODINKEE

Just for you, here's an original IBM clock for $85 on eBay: Vintage 1950's Industrial IBM Business/School Wall Clock 110V keeps perfect time | eBay

Kindest Regards,
Portauto


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

portauto said:


> It's a "faithful reproduction" of the original electric clock.
> 
> This video talks about the watch in more detail, including the partnership with IBM: VIDEO: The IBM Clock By Schoolhouse.Electric - Watches Worth Knowing About - HODINKEE
> 
> ...


It is a reproduction of a utilitarian wall clock that apparently uses a blend of non IBM parts. I see nothing that makes it a work of art unless the many other retro clock and watch reproductions are art as well. There are so many other plain dialed quartz powered wall clocks available that I do not see what makes this clock unique. It looks not unlike the slave clocks that adorned many of my schoolroom walls. Less the IBM logo.


----------



## doris1976 (Feb 17, 2012)

Just tripped back to school. Spent many a day looking at one of those, or something that looked like it.


----------



## thechocobn (May 27, 2011)

John MS said:


> OK USA origins are important to the clock brand. If IBM is a partner in this venture how are they involved in the production? Did they make the movement here in the USA? The case is made by someobe presunably another partner in the USA. Does the dial come from IBM or another USA source?


IBM provides nothing in this clock. They gave their approval for de design & quality, and they collect the royalties for using the IBM brand.


----------



## 440saw (Feb 1, 2012)

I think I have an extra IBM hanging around...the really old ones came from the International Time Recording Company.
I also have a tall clock made from a German 1/2 Grandfather movement and an original IBM Master Station. The original logo is a Glove with IBM on it.


----------



## Ben_hutcherson (Aug 27, 2011)

Personally, for that kind of money, I'd probably rather just go whole-hog and pick up a proper system with a master clock and a few slaves. The slaves are cheap, and the masters can often be had for free if you're in the right place at the right time. 

The science building of my undergraduate alma matter still to this day has a functioning Simplex system complete with the synchronous motor slave clocks very similar in design to the one being discussed here, as well as a bunch of the "double sided" ones hanging from the walls in the hallway. Many of them have died over the years, but I was happy to see them spend some money a year or two ago to have a tech come in and maintain the ones still working as well as repair the ones still dead.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

440saw said:


> I think I have an extra IBM hanging around...the really old ones came from the International Time Recording Company.
> I also have a tall clock made from a German 1/2 Grandfather movement and an original IBM Master Station. The original logo is a Glove with IBM on it.


ITR was a pioneer in time clocking. And using that data was one of the first uses of 'computers' (actually 'tabulating equipment').

Please post some pics!!


----------



## 440saw (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey, I haven't been over here in a bit, sorry. I will take a few pictures and post later this week.
In the meantime, I posted the item below over on the Public forum in an item on manual winds. 
I thought you folks over here might enjoy it.
More Again, SW



When I was a young guy, just morphing into a WIS, I met and old man (90+) in Sturbridge, MA. He was all hooked up to Oxygen in his clock/watch shop and had a 60 foot hose so he could walk around. I spent a few hours with him one day and somewhere in that process he told me; I belong to these clocks, my job is to take care of them and pass them along when someone comes by. We give them our energy and they help us know where we are on the timeline. When we are gone they will find someone else to draw from and give back to; for now they are mine and I am theirs.
Sturbridge is about 80 miles from my home so I don't get up there often; the next time I went up, the shop was closed and he had passed. BUT, I never forgot that lesson.
Manual wind watches get our energy once a day or so, Automatics take a little at a time and Quartz, they take a bit of time to change the battery and a bit of money to buy it. The all give us back eye candy and a way to keep track of where we are on our timeline. 
For me, a grown WIS, they are part of the fabric of my life. I don't know what I'd do without their small distraction from the day's stress.
They are all wonderful, don't you think?


----------



## 440saw (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey folks, I am sorry that I've not posted the pics yet, we've been very busy..you know how that goes. Anyway, mostly I wanted you to know I did not forget and I'll post asap; perhaps this weekend?
Have a good weekend all!


----------

